
The Eve V Is the USB-C Surface Pro That Microsoft Won’t Make – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/29/15709040/eve-v-hands-on-preview-surface-pro-usb-c-microsoft-computex
======
inffy
This is how you do your Surface Pro next time MS. Include the pen and the
keyboard in your pricing.

